# Open Office.org plein de puces



## Maxenceul (20 Novembre 2006)

Version 2.04. Dans Writer, comment configurer une nouvelle page pour ne pas avoir la création de puces ou de numérotation dès qu'on appuie sur la touche "entrée" pour retourner à la ligne ? Dans le menu "format", on a beau cliquer "supprimer", c'est de nouveau actif au premier retour à la ligne.


----------

